# Enviar datos con max232 y sin pic al pc



## metalflaco (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola, tengo un conversor de paralelo a serial y quiero sabes si es posible enviar la salida serial al PC on un integrado max232 y sin utiizar un pic, es posible?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2009)

Moví tu tema a esta sección.

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nop.... forzosamente necesitas un microcontrolador que este verificando la correcta traduccion de señales de paralelo a serial y viceversa....


----------



## __HOST__ (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola, tengo la misma duda. Quiero mandar datos a la PC por puerto serial y no quiero usar un pic. Mi pregunta es si la etapa de conversion paralelo-serial la puedo hacer con un 74165, es lo mismo que usar un pic?


----------



## metalflaco (Jul 16, 2009)

el 74165 es el conversor de paralelo a serial, el microcontralador o pic coge esos datos seriales y los envia al max 232


----------

